# Pepper Jack cheese for 2.99/lb at Stater Brothers



## spuds (May 22, 2012)

For you SoCal folks,staters has their Staters brand cheese,pepper jack,at 2.99/lb in the one lb packs,I got 8,wish I had more room,cheapest PJ Ive seen.

Good thru thurs the 24th May if I read it right.

If in wrong area would mod please put in correct spot?

Thanks and enjoy....

Spuds


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 4, 2012)

If you have a Smart & Final near you, they sell 5lb blocks for $12 normal price. Did 5lbs each cheddar and pepperjack again this weekend...


----------



## spuds (Jun 4, 2012)

I do,good price,THANKS!


----------

